# Best Tuna Dip Recipe!!!



## Jason

OK, folks always ask about Tuna Dip and hands down, Wade's recipe is BEST!!!
Here is his:

About 3 pounds Yellowfin Fillets.

3 Bricks Philadelphia Cream Cheese

2 Bunches Green Onions

1-Cup Hellmans Mayonnaise

2 Large jars of diced Pimentos (6 oz. I think)

½ cup sweet relish

1 cup diced jalapenos

½ cup dill relish

Garlic Salt

Cayenne Pepper

Lemon Pepper

Mesquite Liquid Smoke

Olive Oil



Directions:
You want to start with a non-stick skillet. Using a small plate, roll the fillets in olive oil coating both sides good. Pre-heat the skillet. You want it almost hot enough to start smoking. Throw in the tuna. Season it pretty heavy with garlic salt and lemon pepper at this time. Cook it all the way through. (Medium??) Take the tuna up and put it in a big mixing bowl. While you waiting for it to cool, in a separate bowl, pour the relishes and pimentos together. I usually season this with all the seasoning and mix it. Don?t drain anything, just pour it in. Season this mixture to taste with the garlic salt, a little regular salt, cayenne pepper, and a little regular lemon pepper. Dice the green part of the onions up and add them to this. Mix it together and let stand. Add a few drops of the liquid smoke to the mixture if you want to give it a little smokey flavor. Go back to the tuna. I always just tear it up as fine as I can with my hands. Seems to take out any lumps. Do this as soon as it cools enough to handle. In the same bowl, add the cream cheese to it. Use a big spoon and mix it till the cheese is blended evenly. Now, pour in all the other stuff and mix well. Add the mayonnaise at this time. I usually use about a cup. Mix it all together. Put it in a serving bowl, cover and refrigerate. You may have to add a little more mayonnaise if it?s feels kinda dry. That will be the cheese firming up again.

Now I add a little more spice to mine (more cayenne/jalapeno)...I also use no liquid smoke cause I smoke my fish on the EGG so no liquid smoke needed!!! I use AJ/and King Mac most of the time to since I never catch Tuna!!! I used King Mac we caught yesterday.....!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: This dip and some good crackers and it might make you smack someone!!!:yes::thumbup:



Here are some pics!!!!


----------



## halo1

Just a bump for best fish dip ever... Just made a batch using 5pds of amberjack from Joe Patti's ..Smoked using apple wood.. Also added some banana peppers for some crunch !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason

Love smoked AJ!!!!! Best tasting stuff out there!!!!


----------



## reel_crazy

+++ for wades recipe..
Rich


----------



## Xiphius

To the top its tuna season!


----------



## need2fish

+999
Awesome dip


----------



## kendive

I love that dip.

Yellow fin tuna from the gulf on it's way to you so you can make me some more. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jason

Been waiting brother.....as much time as you spend out there, you oughta bring 100 lbs eaxh trip home!!! Hahaha


----------

